# Horseshow Pictures! ((very image heavy!))



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend was competing in the 3'3" division at Anderson Ranch today and of course I brought my camera along... and took pictures of everyone! Thought I'd share a few:









































































My Friend and her horse:


















(yes, got very under that one!)


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Those are lovely JDI. I wish I was as good with my camera, I can never catch the jump at the perfect moment. :lol: I guess it will come with practice.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Fantastic shots, JDI!!  They all look wonderful.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome, amazing, breathtaking photos!

You take awesome pictures!  

Your friend's horse is just stunning!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Those are beautiful pictures JDI! Where did that take place?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good shots!


----------



## yus99 (May 19, 2008)

nice pictures


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Those are beautiful pictures JDI! Where did that take place?


Anderson Ranch, south of Calgary near Spruce Meadows 


Thank you everyone! I think they turned out well


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

They are all great pictures... I dont know why, but the 4th one is my favorite...such expression!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I loved sorrel with arched neck - so-o-o-o nice looking...


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the one you got of the chestnut's legs. It's so...abstract kinda. I also love the fourth one.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pics JDI!
Looks like a really great time.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow awesome pics!! I also love the fourth one such good timing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great photos. I was going to go to Anderson's today but forgot it was going on. I'll be heading out that way tomorrow!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Supermane said:


> Absolutely stunning! What kind of camera did you use?


I just have a Panasonic DMC-TZ1... it's just a little point and shoot, but it's a great little camera!

I LOVE taking pictures of horses, so going to a horse show is great! hehe. 


M2G - Anderson is going on this coming weekend as well, I'm hoping to go out Saturday for the 1.10m classes


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Supermane said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely stunning! What kind of camera did you use?
> ...


No you won't be. After this morning's 3 class the entire show was cancelled. No more showing this week and weekend. John didnt want to wreck his grass arenas.


----------

